# kickdown cable for turbo 350?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

best place to get a kickdown cable for a turbo 350? I have a pontiac 350 motor and want to make sure I get the appropriate one. 

also, I need to torque/adjust the valves on this motor, where can I get the torque specs for the roller rockers? or what is the appropriate procedure to set them up properly.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

virginiavenom said:


> best place to get a kickdown cable for a turbo 350? I have a pontiac 350 motor and want to make sure I get the appropriate one.
> 
> also, I need to torque/adjust the valves on this motor, where can I get the torque specs for the roller rockers? or what is the appropriate procedure to set them up properly.


with roller rockers you need some kind locking adjusting nuts. you cant use the pontiac nuts. we need to know if you have solid or hydraulic lifters before we can give adjusing procedure.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

pretty sure they are hydraulic. any way to tell though with just the valve covers off?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

cable from dealer, Good auto parts store or aftermarket good trans company.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hydraulic or solid, adjust the valves to zero lash, 1 valve open, adjust the other one so the pushrod stops turning, then back it off til it just turns. Do all valves the same way. I'm assuming it is a hydraulic cam. Then when all are in the ballpark, start the car, if it is popping and backfiring, then it is a solid cam. If it is just clicking, then back off 1 valve at a time til it clicks, tighten til it doesn't click, then 1/2 turn farther and you are good, go on to the next valve. It will stumble as you tightent the nut as it will float the valve for a second.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I verified I do have a hydraulic cam. so basically the goal is to have all the valves at just the point they would click, but not click. I take it I'm going to make a hell of a mess with oil yes? what about getting the timing right? which do I need to lock in first. 

I'm assuming adjust distributor until it starts and idles and then begin going through valves one at a time. I imagine having an assistant or two would be ideal huh?


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

also, forgive my ignorance, but I was told old pontiac 350s should simply take 20-25 ft lbs of torque.....what are your thoughts on this? I want to do it the right way.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

virginiavenom said:


> also, forgive my ignorance, but I was told old pontiac 350s should simply take 20-25 ft lbs of torque.....what are your thoughts on this? I want to do it the right way.


thats only with stock rockers. if you have roller rockers it wont work. dont adjust them running. while it will work it will make a big mess.
your goal is to get the lifter at 0 lash plus 1/2 turn more when the valve is fully closed . i use the one cyl at a time method: 

Valve Adjustment Procedure


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

how would I know the difference of stock or not?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

virginiavenom said:


> how would I know the difference of stock or not?


in your first post you mentioned roller rockers. those are not stock.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No oil issue, you run clips on the rockers to cover the oil holes. Pontiacs don't pump as much oil to the rockers as Chevy's do, at least mine dont'. Roller rockers have a roller on the tip and/or fulcrum. If there is no roller, just a stamped piece of metal, then there not roller rockers and just stock. YOu can just torque stock rockers to 20 if there the stock non-crimped rocker nuts.
For timing, put the crank pulley at TDC on the timing mark, or 0. Then point the rotor at the #1 plug in the dizzy cap. That will get it running.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

if it ain't one thing it's another. half way through adjusting my damn starter crapped out....to be continued. going to get a mini-starter if I can for this motor.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

virginiavenom said:


> if it ain't one thing it's another. half way through adjusting my damn starter crapped out....to be continued. going to get a mini-starter if I can for this motor.


The mini starters are pricey for the Ponchos, $190 or so. SBC is $60 on ebay. I put a rebuilt in my 70 from autozone and it works great.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah, I know it....might just do an autoparts store special for now....I should have just put a 383 chevy motor in it and called it good.


----------

